
How Many Values Does a Boolean Have? - pcr910303
https://danilafe.com/blog/boolean_values/
======
mytailorisrich
The point of this sort of question is to check that the candidate knows the
basics, but also to see if they can take a hint and think.

In software undefined values are a thing and they can cause a lot of grief, so
if the candidate's reply includes that a boolean might have an undefined value
in some languages (even if they don't know which ones or if it's even the
case), and/or that some languages don't have an actual boolean type and/or
have rules on how to evaluate something as 'true' and 'false' I would be very
satisfied.

No-one can be expected to know all the languages out there but in the context
of such a question they should be able to come up with potential pitfalls that
should be investigated as the case may be, that's the level of reasoning I
would expect.

My personal experience of technical interviews is that saying that I don't
know the specifics but off the top of my head I would want to check x, y, and
z is usually well received (unless, of course the question is about something
I am expected to know the specifics about because of my experience) because
that is key to an engineer's job.

